# Work Cart



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Structural foam is just plastic. That's almost the identical tea cart I use, minus the bins. I just keep the crap in cardboard boxes.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

That one is way cool. 

Like Marc, I have almost the exact same one (also from Uline), without the bins, and conventional shelves. Like the one in the pic, it does have the small compartments in front of the handle, and a paper towel rod underneath, which is real nice.

It's super tough and plenty heavy duty.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I also have a plastic cart like that without the bins.

For me the bins would hurt more than help.


----------



## Jimeatslead (Mar 23, 2011)

I find them extremely useful. Our company takes beam clamps u-side pointing up and screws them to the side. Holds a four footer very well!


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I ended up getting this made out of the same materials though, think it was worth the extra for 8" air wheels over the plastic?

http://m.uline.com/mt/www.uline.com/BL_1864/Pneumatic-Utility-Cart?un_jtt_redirect


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I also have a plastic cart like that without the bins.
> 
> For me the bins would hurt more than help.


Same here. I wouldn't like the bins. Sometimes I need to put all my stuff underneath to put a big motor or panel or something on top to wheel around.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Edrick said:


> I ended up getting this made out of the same materials though, think it was worth the extra for 8" air wheels over the plastic?
> 
> http://m.uline.com/mt/www.uline.com/BL_1864/Pneumatic-Utility-Cart?un_jtt_redirect


That right there is my cart, only mine has plastic wheels. Your wheels will be better in stones and going over sidewalk cracks. Quieter too. My wheels make a racket.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> That right there is my cart, only mine has plastic wheels. Your wheels will be better in stones and going over sidewalk cracks. Quieter too. My wheels make a racket.


That was what I was thinking and I'll be using it a lot outdoors so I figure the extra will be worth the hassle and it shipped via UPS instead of freight like the other one.

So I got my cart, 3 boxes of latex free gloves and two boxes of 3M Shop Rags shipped for 35 as opposed to 85 for freight.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Edrick said:


> I ended up getting this made out of the same materials though, think it was worth the extra for 8" air wheels over the plastic?
> 
> http://m.uline.com/mt/www.uline.com/BL_1864/Pneumatic-Utility-Cart?un_jtt_redirect


Yes that's the one i want.:thumbsup:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Jimeatslead said:


> I find them extremely useful. Our company takes beam clamps u-side pointing up and screws them to the side. Holds a four footer very well!


Yes it does, also makes a good spot for hanging a 5 gal. bucket for trash and the sort.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Those carts are great if you have a lot of stuff to move to different areas. I had a retractable cord on mine, I cut off the ends and swapped them.

One side was a Quad outlet bolted to the side of the cart, the retractable part turned into a plug. Great for pre-fab. Besides, no one could steal my cord.:thumbup:

Best part, I got the retractables free from a gut out.


----------



## sparkymcwiresalot (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks pretty similar to what we have a work, except the ones we have have sides that fold up or down.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jimeatslead said:


> I find them extremely useful. Our company takes beam clamps u-side pointing up and screws them to the side. Holds a four footer very well!


I have mine set up to hold my 6' ladder vertical, just low enough to make it through doors.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

When I was assigned for about a year and half at a factory I found one of these stuffed away in a warehouse doing nothing. So I got the truck driver to bring it from the warehouse back to the factory. I removed the hard small casters and installed some 8" pneumatic casters on it. It looked kind of jacked up like 4 x 4 but it rolled great and had it set up with all I usually needed. Added a vice, had power and air hook ups it was sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparkymcwiresalot (Jan 29, 2011)

BBQ said:


> When I was assigned for about a year and half at a factory I found one of these stuffed away in a warehouse doing nothing. So I got the truck driver to bring it from the warehouse back to the factory. I removed the hard small casters and installed some 8" pneumatic casters on it. It looked kind of jacked up like 4 x 4 but it rolled great and had it set up with all I usually needed. Added a vice, had power and air hook ups it was sweet. :thumbsup:


I love that box. Our company only has a couple and they go from site to site with the superintendents. We keep the keyed with a different lock than the other gang boxes and keep the things in there that we want the crew to have to ask for. Expensive tools, uni bits, ericksons, ect.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

BBQ said:


>


That is sweet, isn't it kind of noisy though?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

JohnR said:


> That is sweet, isn't it kind of noisy though?


It was till I put the air tires on it, then it was silent.


----------



## heynicebits (May 23, 2011)

I usually pick up a couple of rubbermaid flat tops whenever I can find them on sale. I agree with everyone - adding air wheels really makes things nicer. One of the first mistakes I made was getting a lipped top. Always go for something with a flush top. Also make sure that the handle ride below the top. It will make toting around large panels 100x easier!


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

We often modify shopping carts, I have no idea where they come from, but you can modify them 100 different ways


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I break this out occasionally


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

ohiosparky99 said:


> We often modify shopping carts, I have no idea where they come from, but you can modify them 100 different ways


We modify our shopping carts to hold spools of MC. Not really a difficult mod, remove a section of bar, add pipe and tie wire and a connector on either end. Enough said.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Edrick said:


> So I'm looking at work carts from ULine what do you guys think of these?
> 
> www.uline.com/Product/Detail/H-1497/Carts/45-x-24-x-35-Bin-Utility-Cart-with-11-x-11-x-5-Bins
> 
> Do any of you have experience with "structural foam". That seems to be what it's made out of as opposed to plastic. I'm trying to figure out if it's just a cheap way to manufacture or if it's structurally sound and light weight.


As far as I am concerned, work carts are great. I would think about a cart for several people as well as a general cart for common materials.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I like the idea of a tool cart but my tools would get stolen. The milwaukee tool carts look awesome!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We just get the run of the mill Rubbermade ones with the lip on the shelves. Tough little buggers, I lost one on the freeway once and it's still with us. 



BBQ said:


>


I love ours, I need to find one (used) with more drawers though, the ones with only 4 don't organize well.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

The one I purchased converts from having a lip to no lip. I'm also looking at some hand trucks that covert to a flat bed with air tires.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Got it today should the swiveling wheels go on the side where the Handel is or the front of it?


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

24" by 36" they can be switched from tray top to flat top with folding sides very nice heavy duty carts. These are nicer than the rubbermaid carts. 

Just found the above ad on Craigslist they are the grey plastic without bins with the top that goes from closed in to flat. For $70 ea has up to 30 . That a good deal on these?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just hate the small hard wheels, as they get stuck on every damn electrical cord!


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

White Cap has those for $159.00


----------

